# RAID 0 Performance: Chipsatz vs. Raid-Controller-Karte



## casr (25. April 2006)

Hallo Forum

Hat jemand Links zu Benchmarks bei denen die Performance eines RAID-0 per Chipsatze (am liebsten nVidia nForce4 Professional) mit einem RAID-0 einer RAID-Controller-Karte verglichen wird?

Oder kennst sich jemand einfach aus: Bei Raid-5 belaste ich mit eine Chipsatz-Raid die CPU um die Parity-Bits zu berechnen. Folglich ist eine Controller-Karte mit dediziertem Chip "schneller". Wie verhält sich dies bei RAID-0?

Gruss und Dank... casr


----------



## pgs-joschi (28. April 2006)

Hallo,



			
				casr hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei Raid-5 belaste ich mit eine Chipsatz-Raid die CPU um die Parity-Bits zu berechnen. Folglich ist eine Controller-Karte mit dediziertem Chip "schneller".


eindeutig jein, 
hängt erst mal von RAID-Controller ab ob dieser eine eigene Recheneinheit (am besten XOR) hat ab (einer für 100€ hat so was nicht).
Und ein RAID-Controller ohne Recheneinheit belastet die CPU auch sehr stark.

Wenn man jetzt einen RAID-Contoller mit gutem Onboardraid vergleicht kann dennoch der Onboardraid schneller sein als der Controller wenn dieser alle CPU(´s) für die Paritätberechnung zur Verfügung hat, ist aber nur der Fall wenn es ein reiner Fileserver ist.

Bei einem normalen Server (der außer Daten zuverfügung stellen noch zich andere  sachen macht zb SQL,DNS, DHCP, Webserver, FTP usw.) sind die Controllerkarten schneller. Auch deshalb da diese noch über Cashingfunktionen verfügen.

mfg
pgs-joschi


----------



## casr (29. April 2006)

Ha, genau das war meine eigentliche Frage: Brauch Raid-0 XOR? Denn bei Raid-0 werden keine Paritäts-Bits berechnet, folglich müsste das ein OnBoard-Controller genau so schnell wie eine Controller-Karte mit Chip erledigen! Lieg ich falsch?


----------



## chmee (8. Mai 2006)

Und weitere Problematik: Eine Karte sitzt im PCI-Bus und muß sich mit allen
anderen PCI-Karten 133MB/Sek teilen (33MHz * 32Bit(4Byte) ). Da könnte schon
eine schnelle Festplattenwahl wie 2xWD Raptor ausgebremst werden.

Onboard werden die RAID-Chips oft (nicht immer) Point2Point an die Northbridge
angehhängt.

Zu diesem Thema ist in der aktuellen C't ein lesenswerter Bericht.

mfg chmee


----------



## vsitor (16. November 2007)

Hallo ihr lieben,

interessanter thread. Bevor ich nun einen neuen thread aufmache, stell ich mal ganz klar und knackig meine Frage:

ich will mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenbasteln, das Mainboard meiner Wahl ist das ASUS STRIKER Extreme. Da ich meine (SATA 300) Festplatte splitten will, um den Zugriff zu erhöhen (Datensicherheit ist latte), wollte ich gern wissen, ob ich mir besser eine Extrakarte kaufen soll oder den Onboard Controller nutze. Was denkt Ihr, kann ich mir die Karte sparen?

Ich habe im moment leider die Erfahrung gemacht, dass bei meinem jetzigen Rechner die Onboard-Lösung nicht ganz zufriedenstellend war. Wenn mein System mal nicht korrekt gestartet/beendet wurde, macht der PC beim nächsten Windows-Start automatisch ein rebuild (ich habe in diesem Fall mirroring gemacht, kein stripe). Wenn ich dann Musik höre, klingt der Ton leicht verzerrt. Meiner Meinung nach liegt das an der CPU, die zu stark in Anspruch genommen wurde, oder ist da was anderes schief ....

Viele Grüße


----------

